# Weird white film around tail feathers???



## bonneh (Oct 16, 2018)

So just today I've noticed a weird white film around my budgies tail feathers. It almost looks like he has a piece of tape wrapped around them. (sorry for poor photo quality, he hates being handled so this is the best I could do) I tried googling and couldn't find anything similar. Am I being paranoid or is this something I should worry about? He's quite old (roughly 9 years) and lives on a predominantly seed diet (mainly due to his fussiness). I'm wondering if he's just getting to a stage where he just can't clean his tail feathers properly? All his other behaviour seems normal.

Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## tonic (Nov 13, 2009)

That is the sheath that the feathers have around them as they grow. He has recently grown new tail feathers and hasn't preened the sheath off them yet, possible because he is old and a bit stiff as you suggested. Usually you see it as pin feathers on the head, as elsewhere it is easy to preen so it crumbles into a powdery substance and falls off.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Your pictures are not too clear but from what I can tell I agree with The prior post about it being the keratin sheath.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I agree what you are seeing is the keratin sheath around the feathers.

As your little fellow is getting on in years, the chances that he's unable to preen his tail feathers to rid them of the sheaths is very likely.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice  Your budgie is moulting and his new feathers are coming in! Feathers, as mentioned above, come wrapped in a thin sheath of keratin, which then falls off after the feather has fully come out. It's nothing to worry about, although you will have to do a bit more vacuuming during moulting season as it tends to get dusty 

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on everything, and you have any questions after doing so, be sure to ask as we'd love to help :thumbup: 

Cheers, we hope to see more of your budgie around here! :wave:


----------

